# Cruze Diesel K&N + Beck special ram air



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I wouldn't call the stock intake silly so much as functional - it drawing air all the way up there could be extremely helpful if you ended up in flooded conditions.

That said - I'm curious to see the actual gains of the K&N intake, moreso if it's dynoed in 4th gear (since 1-3 all have torque management, you won't really see a true gain).


----------



## BZKRThunder (Feb 16, 2016)

What I mean by silly is it extremely restrictive piping in addition to the snorkels location is drawing heat from the engine bay as well as access to the outside air comes from below the snorkel since the plastic piece in front of it is solid and no air can get though it.

Flooding can be an issue with my design, but where I live this isn't exactly a huge threat. If by chance I find myself in that situation the K&N filter is suspended about 1 inch from the intake opening so chances are it will not reach.

Once I can find a shop that knows how to get the torque readings I will be putting up the dyno sheet....it was my understanding the diesels 1:1 ratio is 5th gear, not 4th. Is 4th the right gear for the dyno?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

You can call the stock system whatever you like, the k&n filter doesn't filter well and your system looks just crazy with gutter and duct tape, I am amazed how people screw things up so badly out of an effort to make something better they do the exact opposite.


----------



## BZKRThunder (Feb 16, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> You can call the stock system whatever you like, the k&n filter doesn't filter well and your system looks just crazy with gutter and duct tape, I am amazed how people screw things up so badly out of an effort to make something better they do the exact opposite.


Wouldnt that be the same advice you can give yourself about your opinion of my setup? ill let the fact that my Infrared thermometer read over 30 degree difference in air temperature drive my ambitions over the random opinions of a person on a forum. thanks for the input though! The point of a mock up isn't to be a final product since you didn't seem to know that or read that part. Don't know too many mock ups that don't look "just crazy"


----------

